# Electric fence or Field fence



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I need advice on which to use?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have 4 strand electric and haven't had a problem yet. The training is the most frustrating part. I had a couple of them that decided to try to get out several times, they got shocked enough the won't go near it. Coyotes hate it, and so do neighborhood dogs


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

It depends. We use field fencing but it has to be the time that is small on the bottom and gets bigger as you go up. We have a baby transition area that our ones weaning go into and we had one stinker buckling that was determined to stay with mom and would climb high enough to get out about the 4th hole up. We put a hot wire on the inside about a foot off the ground so now they stay far away from the fence totally. They did get a few good zaps though which I hated but I was at a loss as to how else to keep them in.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Fencing is more expensive but I personally prefer it because buying goats that are trained/used to electric is slim where I am.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We have 5 strand electric fence but we only electrify the middle 3 strands. The kids won't even try to slip out under the bottom strand. It doesn't take long for them to learn to stay away from the fence. It is much more economical for us to put up an electric fence and you can change the shape and size of your pasture without as much effort.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

We use field fence all over with electric in some training pens and trouble spots.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm with ION. I tried just hot about 6 strands and very close together, I had a boer wether who insisted on going right through it but wouldn't go back because of the zap. I have a few who lean on field fence and stretch it, the hot wire keeps it from happening.


----------

